

In 50 Years Steve Jobs Will Be Forgotten - bluedevil2k
http://m.cnet.com/news/in-50-years-steve-jobs-will-be-forgotten-gladwell-says/57449162

======
michaelpinto
Not true -- people will remember Steve Jobs for his Pixar films. I also
suspect that Bill Gates may be remembered more for his philanthropic work than
his tech work if he can pull off something big. As for tech we still associate
Edison with film and records, so Jobs and Gates may still have a shot at it.

------
zashapiro
While I enjoyed some of Gladwell's writing, this is bullshit. If you don't
think that copying happens everywhere, you should watch
everythingisaremix.info. Jobs took pieces of a million things and put them
together in a way that made the most sense and connected culturally. Jobs
won't be forgotten for a long, long time, just as Thomas Edison hasn't been
forgotten. Gladwell's flat wrong on this.

